# Help! Sad baby buckling!!!



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

(ok I will have to post pics when bro gets here for thanksgiving so it will be a couple of weeks)--
SO our little blue eyed registered ND buckling came home today-- ADORABLE and tiny, like I have had CATs bigger than he is-- seriously cannot be more than 7lbs soaking wet (hes not wet)...
First mistake, putting him down in the yard and expecting him just to run right into his new herd of 4 does and 1 wether...
He was horrified and took off running, I tried luring him, catching him, sneaking up on him, etc.... ended up catching him by having the giant schnauzer herd him into a corner and then throwing a moving blanket over him....
Snuggled him for awhile, and fed his new herd sweet feed next to him...
No dice, as soon as I collared and leashed him (its a length of laundry line so very smooth and doesnt really catch) and let him go away he went. Into the bushes to hide. Occasionally he sticks his head out and cries, it is heart breaking.

He has emerged and is bleating right now. 
I tried putting him in the back chicken yard thinking it would be a nice contained space, its got the covered porch overhang part all snug with hay cause its where my herd sleeps, but he bolted out immediately (via the chicken entrance/exit as he is sooo tiny)......
I am concerned cause he wont even eat the feed and is not really grazing (turns out former owner kept them penned, little browse, and fed goat rations)... and even though I put out an extra bucket of water for him, hasnt drunk yet, he got here at 8:30am....and has done alot of running around....
Suggestions, anyone?....


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Is he weaned? Will he take a bottle?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

He is 8 weeks old, I was told eating his goat rations, I dont think he will take the bottle he has never had one, maybe if he can get less scared of the milk goat (she is a standard Oberhasli, he reaches about to her knees)-- it doesnt help that she keeps lip curling at him, flapping her tailing at him and smelling his privates....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's in heat, that's why she's doing that. He's a bit young to be weaned, but I would just keep trying to get him to eat. If he doesn't drink anything by tomorrow you might want to tempt him with some electrolytes, or Gatorade, if he still hasn't drank by tomorrow night you might want to drench him. He is still very young, and is very scared... I would cuddle him as much as possible...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> She's in heat, that's why she's doing that. He's a bit young to be weaned, but I would just keep trying to get him to eat. If he doesn't drink anything by tomorrow you might want to tempt him with some electrolytes, or Gatorade, if he still hasn't drank by tomorrow night you might want to drench him. He is still very young, and is very scared... I would cuddle him as much as possible...


Thx Janeen...
good news is that I did see him nibble just a bit with the berry brambles and he followed the herd for awhile, if they suddenly take off he gets lost and hides and then is upset and bleating...
He was bleating at me for awhile and I poured out some Goat mix for him (I added probios and alittle loose mineral) and put it behind the chicken feed barrier - sadly he walks thru the cattle panels with ease-- and he ran over and ate a few bites.... before going back into the bushes....
I think now that he knows where the feed is he will be OK (?) on that.... although he didnt eat much.... not sure what to do about the water but will keep an eye on that as well...
Child is coming home soon there will def be cuddling.... its just that he doesnt know us an doesnt seem that reassured by the contact (but he did come to me when hungry)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmm after reading the Dam raise vs Bottle thread, above.... would it hurt for me to offer a bottle of fresh milk tommorrow?.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its too soon to introduce him to the herd..very scary for him...go slow...spend time with him to help him bond with you..once he is comfortable with you then walk among the herd..let him stay by your side to feel safe...8 weeks is young to ween..I have two nigerian does who are 8 weeks..so tiny, I could not image not giving them their bottle...sine he was dam raised that will be very hard to introduce..but not impossible if its something you are up to...if not..keep a handful of grain..not too much, plenty of hay and a bucket of water...Cold weather seems to slow their water intake..so maybe warm it up for him..add a bit of molasses to sweeten it..not alot..and time...he needs time to feel safe..and he needs you for that..cuddles, running and playing with him...he will come around


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can try!! Be sure the milk is very warm...have him sit on your lap, front legs out, back legs tucked...hold his chin..he may fight you since he doesnt understand..put a bit of honey on the nipple..if he refuses then put honey on your finger and stick it in his mouth way back to stimulate the sucking reflex..do this a few times until he eagerly accepts your finger..then slip the bottle in...
go slow..only a few oz at first...then you can add 1/2- 1 oz each day until he is drinking mayb 4-5 oz 3 times a day..my youngest and smallest drinks 6 oz.. 3 x a day...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just to let you know bottle feeding is possible. I brought home Bella at 2.5 months old, found out on the way home she was born on 6/7/13 and was weaned at the end of June. She never had grain so she would not eat. I had to do something, so I gave her a bottle, and bam once she figured out what that was there was no turning back. Here's hoping that he'll take a bottle like a champ.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok I have 3 days off.... spent 4 hours laying out in the paddock on a blanket just keeping goats company....
By the end of the day he bleats if he is alone, but the big girls dont really let him too close.... and at night, not reading this then, I dug him out of the bushes (he digs in real tight in dried leaves and curls up, luckily the laundry cable leash is bright white and easy to spot)... and put him back in with the girls under the porch...
dogs barking alot, so just wanted him with the others..
He has good instincts though, he went right to the cattle panel partition with the chicken feeders, they are empty, I have to hand feed the chickens now that goats have taken over the chicken yard-- and snuggled right in).... Will take my laptop outside tommorrow and do some e paperwork, take naps and spend the day outside with the goats (he ate some more goat ration, and nibbled a bit, but havent seen him drink... the bucket is right next to his goat grains).... today the dogs were good and slept with me on the blanket.... everyone is very interested in his very faint but bucky odor....
I will try to hold off on bottle feeding him for now if I can get fluids and grain and see him graze alittle... he seems most comfortable, at a little distance from the herd while they are browsinng... Weather is real nice , it is a good way to spend some days off I have......


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok so found him stuck behind the cattle panels this AM, maa-ing his head off and shaking with cold....
Daughter snuggled him under a coat for awhile (we did this yesterday too) poor little dumpling doesnt seem to know what to make of it, his legs stick out stiffly, and then we have him inside in a dog crate, she is drenching him with molasses water (I added a sprinkle of probios powder)...
By drenching I mean we are syringing it into him and he must be thirsty cause he is now just drinking it when put the syringe to his lips...

Giving him a bottle daily now seems like a real good idea, as I still havent seem him drink, but he seems to like the warm molasses water ...

Will go buy the nipple today, and more probios I am guessing....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If he is taking the water and you don't have to force him to drink with the syringe, I'm betting you won't have any problems with the bottle


----------

